# Dual fuel goodman problems



## STANCILHVAC (Feb 22, 2013)

Working on a Goodman heat- pump with gas furnace set up on dual fuel with board and outdoor t-stat.No heat call and find heat pump to be out on low pressure,find leak,fix leak,pull vacume,weigh in 5lb of 22 and go to turn on unit to put in the remaining 8lb of the total 13lb and can never get heat pump to come on?---This is were problems begin as customer claims it just went out day before and the problem i found should not have anything to do with it not now calling for heat-pump.T-stat reads aux light all the time which turns gas on and would never let heat pump call,but customer claims it has always had the aux light to come on since it was installed for 6 years but also claims they never have over a $50 gas bill and have dryer,hot water heater on gas also which tells me that furnace should not of been running all the time??Have checked over several things but i am yet to determine if its the t-stat,board,or outside t-stat---anyone know if the outside t-stat being bad would cause it to go straight into aux when just running indoor t-stat up 1 degree??---Got to get back and get this problem solved so i can get it charged from the origional problem,had to leave out early that day as someone stole some of my tools off my truck sitting in there drive and was just thinking on it before i go back------thanks


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

If the duel fuel board is bad, or the outdoor stat, yes it can cause it to only use the gas furnace.


----------



## STANCILHVAC (Feb 22, 2013)

beenthere said:


> If the duel fuel board is bad, or the outdoor stat, yes it can cause it to only use the gas furnace.


It was the outdoor stat-------thanks for the reply


----------

